# Editeur de texte



## shadok (8 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour,

lorsque j'étais sous OS 9, MON logiciel était Alpha. Maintenant, je suis sous OS X et je ne trouve pas d'éditeur aussi performant.

J'aimerais savoir ce que vous utilisez et ce que vous me conseillez, sachant que j'utilise principalement Java, Html, LaTeX et BibTex, Caml, voire Ada si je me décide à l'installer.

Merci d'avance.

Shadok


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2001)

alors, en dehors de Xemacs,

tu as texshop pour latex, bibtex.

BBEDIT pour HTML

ProjectBuilder pour java

je crois aussi que jedit permet de faire tout ca, mais c'est du java, donc un peu lent, mais il y a des plugins pour tout faire .


----------



## iManu (10 Novembre 2001)

Je crois que la version complete de BBedit permet de faire pas mal de choses (pas confondre avec BBedit lite)...


----------



## Einbert (10 Novembre 2001)

Sur Sun j'utilise XEmacs...On le trouve aussi sur OS X, mais je prefere neanmoins utiliser Bbedit ... Il a vraiment plein de fonctionalitees pratiques pour ecrire du code  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





++


----------



## PowerMike (13 Novembre 2001)

Juste une question : y a pas le logiciel porté pour Darwin ?? Si c'est le cas, il sera possible de l utiliser.

A noter que XDarwin permet de faire tourner les applis X-Window recompilées pour Darwin OS. C'est assez sympa de pouvoir utiliser les applications auxquelles on est habitué sur sa plate-forme préférée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2001)

biensur

nedit, xemacs, vim, etc...

cela dit xemacs existe aussi sur os x, mais en version 19 et des poussieres.
vim existe pour os x aussi


----------



## simon (13 Novembre 2001)

Moi je te conseille Jext c'est un éditeur pour Java mais il peut aussi faire plein d'autres choses...

et pour la petite histoire cette discussion à déjà eu lieu une fois:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=16&t=000142


----------

